# Bye, Alle. Missing you already <3



## PewPewPew

Oh, Alle. You silly boy, I'm sorry you had to go so soon. I was certain you'd live for years. At least I got one with you.

I got you at a Walmart that didnt care about you. I cared about you. I took you home with me. Both of us in that scary new college, both of us in tiny rooms. I swore Id get you a nice big house, and I'd get you big and strong.










I did. And so did you. You got huge.

Alle, you pigger. Stop eating so much. Oh, darn.. Too hard to say no.










Big man now. You're giant. And you bite. Stop that, dont bite my roommate. Oh, okay. Fine.

Do it, then, its cute.

No, no. Dont bite me. That's less cute.



Oh, Alle, you're getting old. You're slower now, but you still come to greet me every time. You've become kinder, softer... a little nicer. Oh, Alle. Im sorry you dont feel well. I'm not sure you can bounce back.

Oh, Alle, you've grown old...











Oh, Alle, goodbye buddy. 

You were my friend, you really were. No less than a dog could ever be, nor a cat. You flared at me endlessly but cheered me up when you knew I was sad.

Im sorry I wasnt there to see you go. I'm so sorry. I wanted to be, I wanted to say goodbye. I didnt want you to go, and I cant believe you've left.

Oh, Alle, you were gonna live with me again in college. Sit on my desk and nip my friends fingers. You were a month away from your "birthday". Oh, Alle, Im so sorry.

I wanted to say goodbye. Im sorry I didnt get the chance to. ;______; <3 <3










I love you, Alle.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I'm so sorry about Alle, Pew...I'm sure he's glad he had you as his fish mom even if it was for a short time...He was beautiful and I'm sure he was grateful you took such good care of him.

RIP Little boy.


----------



## PewPewPew

Thankies, Arashi :'( <3333


----------



## Yurusumaji

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. 

I'm sure he went knowing how lucky he was to have a great fish mom like you.

R.I.P. Little Alle.


----------



## PewPewPew

Thank you, Yuru :,c


----------



## vaygirl

That was so cute and it made me cry. He knew how adored he was and he had a good, good, life with you. They never stay long enough.


----------



## PewPewPew

Im sorry I made you cry! :'C And thank you. So true..


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry about Alle. He really was a special boy. I love the pics of him and of the shell. RIP Alle and say hi to Morgan and Daffy when you meet them under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## fleetfish

I'm so sorry Alle is gone. :-(
I know how much you love your boys, 3P. I don't doubt that Alle loved you as much as you loved him, in his own betta way.


----------



## PewPewPew

*hugs you both* :'c <3


----------



## bahamut285

WHO IS CUTTING ONIONS AT THIS TIME OF DAY *sobs* FFFFff

Ahh screw it, I weeped hard after reading this *facerub*


----------



## PewPewPew

Im sorry, I didnt want anyone to cry :,c


----------



## ohhrats

*hugs* so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## fightergirl2710

Alle was so beautiful Pew, He looked like he loved you very much, and you him.. And you're right, a betta can be just as amazing to have as a cat or dog, that's why we miss them so much when they're gone. Rest in peace Alle.. Sorry P3  *hugs*


----------



## bettafreak33

So sorry for your loss P3:'(
RIP Alle


----------



## PewPewPew

Thank you so much everyone, I appreciate your love <3 <3 *hugs*


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

I'm really sorry about Alle, Pew. That was a good memorial. <3


----------



## PewPewPew

Thank you, hun <3 <3


----------



## FuulieQ

Not Alle! He was such a pretty boy... 

Haha, that's funny how he'd nip at your fingers. Robert won't do that no matter how much I try to tempt him.


----------



## PewPewPew

Fuulie, where you been all these years? lolyears.

And thank you <3


----------



## fishcurl

I got a bit sniffly reading your memorial ;_;

It sounds like Alle had an awesome wonderful supertastic life. I'm so sorry to hear of his passing and when you were away no less. That must be hard. You are a great fish mama and I'm sure he knew that despite wanting to eat you and your friends.

*hugs*


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm so sorry, Alyssa. =( His personality reminds me so much of Sequin. I can't imagine losing Sequin, so I really feel sad now. It must feel like a part of your world is gone. RIP, Alle.


----------



## PewPewPew

It does, Sweeda. My broski, my dude. Little Alle. :'c

And hah, aw, fishcurl. That made me smile.
He loved to bite, would always do it when I rearranged something in his tank. Little stinker.

<333


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Oh Pew! I'm so, so very sorry. You're memorial made me laugh, and it made me sad. I'm so sorry your baby is gone. He was truly just so very beautiful, and a sweetie. But he is now swimming around in the biggest tank you ever saw, with live plants and his favorite decorations, as well as a bunch of new ones made of stars and crystals. The water temperature is perfect all the time, his favorite foods are at his disposal. And he's waiting for you in heaven to take care of him again. <333333333


----------



## PewPewPew

Awww..honey thank you. That made me smile really big. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

I was smiling when I wrote it.  I'm glad I made you smile. It's nice to do that.


----------



## PewPewPew

*hughughug*


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

*hugs back* Haha. And you still have your gorgeous derpy butt Balthier. I subscribed to your youtube channel about him! Haha. He really is gorgeous.


----------



## PewPewPew

Thank you :3


----------



## dragonflie

I'm so sorry you lost him. *hug* These fish are amazing creatures; they step into our hearts with a loving ferocity that doesn't ever go away.


----------



## PewPewPew

How true that is!


----------



## cajunamy

I'm sorry too .. you also made me cry b/c that is just how I feel/felt about Gumbo


----------



## PewPewPew

Im sorry it made you cry, hun :'c Its good to cry to remember something you loved, though <3


----------



## EverythingNice55

Ohhh. I'm so sorry to hear about Allejandro. My fish, Tobi, also died a month before his birthday...  Allejandro was such a beautiful betta. I'm so happy to hear that you both loved each other so much!  R.I.P Alle.


----------



## cajunamy

It really is Pew. They certainly step into our hearts, especially those really special ones.


----------



## PewPewPew

Very true, Amy  <3

Thank you, EN <3


----------



## betta lover1507

he had a good time with you and he last his best years that no store would ever give.
am sorry though


----------



## PewPewPew

Thank you hun <3 <3


Alle was buried in a big pot in Dan's yard. We planted seeds- hopefully they'll grow in time. :') <3


----------

